# Harman Stoves Customer service SUCKS



## drivewizard (Nov 21, 2005)

Harman Stoves Customer service SUCKS 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well I finally got my clips for steel plate in back of stove. 3 weeks after they said they sent them.

Looking at the clips it is not apparent how they are supposed to hold steel plate in place. After trying every conceivable way, and having several friends look at it, I decided to call Harman Stoves "Technical Support" # on the back of Nice Marketing Brochure for the Harman Exception Stove.
A lady By the name of "DJ" answered and after listening to my story said: " I am sorry, you will need to call the dealer that sold it to you" After explaining to her that the dealer that I bought it from has repeatedly lied to me about delivery times and ordering the clips and that I did not want to deal with them again. She had the nerve to tell me to call another Dealer. Which the next closest one is approx 50 miles away. I explained to her that the other Dealer will not want to come work on a stove he did not sell, especially 50 miles away.
This didn't seem to concern her, so I asked to speak to her Manager.
Her response was that there was no Manager there and she was the only one to take calls like this. I then asked what the Vice-President or Presidents name was so I could contact Him/Her. 
Without saying a word she transfered me to someones voice mail, the greeting did not Identify the person I was going to leave a message for, so for all I know it could have been her own voicemail.
Well I left a long Scathing message, included my phone # several times.

That was last week and I still have not heard back from them.

All I wanted was verbal or written instructions on how to install these 2 stupid stainless steel clips that hold a 50 cent piece of steel in place in the back of the fire box. BUT, NO, She said, there is no one here that could answer THAT question. You need to call the dealership, they have had the technical training to answer those questions. 
Upon my asking where the dealers got their training she had nothing to say. I guess they must not get it from the Factory that actually made the DAMN thing. 

See Link for the Prequil, there is more to this story. I am to patient my friends tell me. They say I should have made them come pull it out and get my money back. I don't want them screwing up my wood floor and or my vent pipe. Not to mention the Outside air intake I put in through floor.

http://hvac-talk.com/vbb/showthread.php?t=127337

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by drivewizard : Today at 06:44 PM.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I wired up a chiller for a laser cutter at the Harmon stove company a good many years back. It's a pretty high-tech plant, but way back in the woods.


----------



## diamond (Jan 14, 2010)

*owner*

i would like to know how to get some technical help on about 6 harman stoves that i have sold and are now working correctly. jay


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

What the heck is a Harmon stove?


----------

